# ISTP girl. Intro Post. Ask me anything about my type.



## estera (Mar 15, 2021)

ISTP 8w9. Electrical engineering senior. Rock climbing, oil painting, hiking, Crossfit, and reading are a few of my favourite hobbies. That said, enough about me, what are some things you've always wondered about ISTP girls? I'll be pulling almost strictly from personal experience.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@estera 

WELCOME! 

I'm the "official" PerC Host™. I'm here if you have any questions or concerns. Is there a particular specialty within electrical engineering that appeals to you?


----------



## estera (Mar 15, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @estera
> 
> WELCOME!
> 
> I'm the "official" PerC Host™. I'm here if you have any questions or concerns. Is there a particular specialty within electrical engineering that appeals to you?


Cool. Well honestly, the coding side seems to appeal to me the most I think. Though I'll admit, most of what we do in EE is way more abstract than I originally expected. I think mechanical would have been easier for me, and I might have found it more interesting too because of that.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

estera said:


> Cool. Well honestly, the coding side seems to appeal to me the most I think. Though I'll admit, most of what we do in EE is way more abstract than I originally expected. I think mechanical would have been easier for me, and I might have found it more interesting too because of that.


Way cool. I look forward to seeing your posts!


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

estera said:


> ISTP 8w9. Electrical engineering senior. Rock climbing, oil painting, hiking, Crossfit, and reading are a few of my favourite hobbies. That said, enough about me, what are some things you've always wondered about ISTP girls? I'll be pulling almost strictly from personal experience.


Welcome.
I don't have any "girls"-specific questions, for now, but: 
How did you come to know your type?
How would you describe your thought process generically?


----------



## Watt Eva (Mar 7, 2021)

Do you notice differences between ISTP guys and girls?

What's this thing about ISTP's and "attention" do you like attention? hate attention? see it as a tool?


----------



## soumyapolisetty (Mar 16, 2021)

estera said:


> ISTP 8w9. Electrical engineering senior. Rock climbing, oil painting, hiking, Crossfit, and reading are a few of my favourite hobbies. That said, enough about me, what are some things you've always wondered about ISTP girls? I'll be pulling almost strictly from personal experience.


Hi there! 
I'm an ISTP female too. 7w8
Computer Science major, rock climbing check, hiking check, love working out, yes and reading check too!


----------



## Ohndot (Apr 12, 2015)

The similarities are hillarious... Computer science major, calesthenics training, hiking, programming, shortwave radio, listening/recording music, reading.


----------



## Watt Eva (Mar 7, 2021)

Trinity (The Matrix) ISTP - Computer science major, programming, hacking, human resistance fighter, kung fu, training, firearms, hiking, reading, music


----------



## estera (Mar 15, 2021)

Allostasis said:


> Welcome.
> I don't have any "girls"-specific questions, for now, but:
> How did you come to know your type?
> How would you describe your thought process generically?


I'm not sure how much detail you're looking for, but I started out like all newbies do--took a few tests and assumed that was my type. I originally typed ISTJ when I took it ~6yrs ago. Then, from about 2yrs after that until now, I got everything from INTJ, ENTJ, INTP, ENTP, ESTP, ISFJ, and so on. 

Since the tests seemed so inconsistent and unreliable (I know MBTI is a theory, but it should still be somewhat consistent) I switched to cognitive functions. The Ti dom was obvious once I understood how cognitive functions worked in a tangible way. Though originally, I did think I was Te, but that was due to a period of workaholism.

That said, I also originally just assumed I was an N-type because I had always scored that way on the tests so didn't bother questioning it, and also because close friends insisted I was N (I think mostly because I'm in engineering and there is that stereotype), but something still seemed really off. As I looked into it here and there, I got into functions I didn't look into before, and the moment I checked out Se I realized it was a missing link. I got suggestions that I was ESTP, but looking into the function stack, I realized mine had Fe, not Fi. All that pointing to ISTP, which is what I concluded after a little bit more reading up on stuff, and a lot of things make so. much. more. sense!


----------



## estera (Mar 15, 2021)

Watt Eva said:


> Do you notice differences between ISTP guys and girls?
> 
> What's this thing about ISTP's and "attention" do you like attention? hate attention? see it as a tool?


Besides all the given gender differences, I wouldn't say I notice a major difference. But then I don't know that I've met very many ISTPs. It's kind of hard to pinpoint them because a lot of people adopt that "style" that is linked to ISTPs through stereotypes. I think it's cause lots of people somehow think ISTPs are "cool" and that's often used in status games, but if you ask me, a lot of the internet stereotypes are actually either attention-seeking ESTPs who are trying to look cool, or ISFPs with a "street/cool girl" fashion sense.

As for attention, I honestly don't go around specifically looking for, or avoiding it. I seem to get it a lot admittedly, but usually when I'm doing something and doing it well. Which, I don't mind getting attention for something I'm doing, but I do mind people being nosy and asking questions.

There was an ESTJ I used to work with a couple years ago, and I couldn't stand him for the longest while. He'd ask me a crap-ton of questions. It really ticked me off cause it felt like he was encroaching on my personal space (he may have liked me based on what others have said though, I'll give him that.) He'd ask me stuff like what my favorite movies were, what coffee shops I liked in town, what kind of music I listened to, and so on, and all I could think was, "Why the HECK do YOU wanna know?? Why should I tell YOU???" But I'd just smile and say something really generic to leave him hanging w/o a satisfactory answer as a way of being passive aggressive. Well we would quibble a bit, and I actually started having feelings at one point, and I hated that and panicked, so I got really mean cause I didn't know what else to do (it came on really suddenly too).

One time, I actually lost my cool with him at work, and since it's part of my internal code of honor not to lose my temper on anyone, I felt violated and low-key hated him for a long time. I'll admit it became a completely irrational hatred though, but he kept doing things to build rapport and stuff, and eventually I decided I tolerated him. Eventually he backed off, and that's when I started paying attention to him a bit more. It was then I noticed a lot of good about him. Then COVID hit and it was his graduating semester, so I haven't seen him since. Fun story for you all there.


----------



## Watt Eva (Mar 7, 2021)

estera said:


> Besides all the given gender differences, I wouldn't say I notice a major difference. But then I don't know that I've met very many ISTPs. It's kind of hard to pinpoint them because a lot of people adopt that "style" that is linked to ISTPs through stereotypes. I think it's cause lots of people somehow think ISTPs are "cool" and that's often used in status games, but if you ask me, a lot of the internet stereotypes are actually either attention-seeking ESTPs who are trying to look cool, or ISFPs with a "street/cool girl" fashion sense.
> 
> As for attention, I honestly don't go around specifically looking for, or avoiding it. I seem to get it a lot admittedly, but usually when I'm doing something and doing it well. Which, I don't mind getting attention for something I'm doing, but I do mind people being nosy and asking questions.
> 
> ...


I have an ISTP bro and female workmate. Was just wondering what's going on in their minds.

From the few ISTPs I know, they seem to always have a resting poker face. 😂. Also generally terse, brief, straightforward.

Also had an ESTJ boss once. A real ball buster. (I'm sure not all ESTJs are like that 😏 )



estera said:


> he kept doing things to build rapport and stuff


People seem to ask questions for the purpose of finding common interests to talk about. How does one build rapport with an ISTP? (Without necessarily asking lots of questions, which ISTPs seem to just answer matter-of-fact-ly as if that's all we actually wanted to know.)
(I'm just a social 🥔 ok?)


----------



## estera (Mar 15, 2021)

Watt Eva said:


> I have an ISTP bro and female workmate. Was just wondering what's going on in their minds.


Pfffff, easy! Usually nothing. I think our faces often look so blank because our minds are too, unless it's in response to something that's happening in real time. At that point, we can get surprisingly expressive (or at least I know I do.) But then, it also matters who we're with.



Watt Eva said:


> From the few ISTPs I know, they seem to always have a resting poker face. 😂 Also generally terse, brief, straightforward.


True for the first. As for the second, true except when we're talking about something that we're really into. I can get pretty animated then. I've surprised/confused a ton of people that way.



Watt Eva said:


> People seem to ask questions for the purpose of finding common interests to talk about. How does one build rapport with an ISTP? (Without necessarily asking lots of questions, which ISTPs seem to just answer matter-of-fact-ly as if that's all we actually wanted to know.) (I'm just a social 🥔 ok?)


Ok first, I obviously can't speak for all ISTPs, as it all depends on how healthy a state we're in (personally I'm in a great spot rn, a big reason I'm even comfortable being so open here.)

Here's a couple tips to help you out though:
1.) *Don't force anything or change who you are.* We sense it right away. Changing who you are for acceptance basically screams "I'm desperate for attention" (so basically clingy) or "I've got an agenda/I'm manipulative!!" (so basically run away as fast and far as you can!) A better response? Just be you. We're pretty accepting of people in general. You don't build trust by being phoney.
2.) *Notice and address insignificant needs.* Truth is, we've got it together basically all the time. But because we're so out of tune with personal comfort and how we feel about things, if someone notices and acts on a need I didn't even notice I had, what I hear is, "Hey bro! I got your back! I won't turn on you" (yes, we got them trust issues.) But be forewarned, never treat us like babies. Also, if you actually said that phrase above directly to me, I'd just be suspicious, as I don't trust words. Show me, don't tell me.
3.) *Don't pressure them to be something they're not* (aka a master of emotional expression or connection, the life of the party, etc.) It's super relieving to be with people who don't put that kind of pressure on us.
4.) *Think die-hard brotherhood, not buddy-buddy.* That's mostly what we're looking for in friendships. So kinda like the SEAL teams: fighting hell, quibbling, suffering together, deployed and not seeing each other for months...but still fast friends at the end of the day. Pettiness, clinginess, drama, constant staying in contact, inquisitiveness, sharing our hearts out, etc. etc. aren't what we're looking for.
5.) *Kindness is not a business to us.* If we do something for you, we don't expect you to get us back for it. And if you do something for us, we assume it's the same way. Typically, you don't have to worry about being taken advantage of, unless you're dealing with a super unhealthy ISTP, in which case, they actually need space, so give 'em that.

And DANGGG that's long! Stopping here. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Watt Eva (Mar 7, 2021)

Thank you so much! It helpfully fills in the gaps. Also an answer that sounds consistently ISTP too!

I find ISTP's so admirably strong & badass.

Sounds like ISTP friendships are forged mainly "on the battlefield" a task, activity, team project, team game, shared struggle, rather than simply "in a cafe 😏" where it's just talk talk talk?


----------



## 17041704 (May 28, 2020)

estera said:


> Pfffff, easy! Usually nothing. I think our faces often look so blank because our minds are too


well said
there is nth mysterious going on in there lol
there is nth going on literally


----------



## Watt Eva (Mar 7, 2021)

17041704 said:


> well said
> there is nth mysterious going on in there lol
> there is nth going on literally


That is utterly and profoundly balls-to-the-walls amazing to me! 

My mind literally cannot stop thinking by itself. It takes intense concentrated effort to turn off noisy thoughts. Actually tiring (relaxing at first) to stop thinking for long periods of time.

I have a few questions about that....

1. What does mindfulness meditation do for an ISTP? It seems like you guys are naturally present and very focused ALL the time.

2. Do ISTPs procrastinate much? Is an ISTP mind naturally super focused? 

3. Do ISTP have great reflexes?

4. Do ISTPs take everything at face value? It seems like they do most of the time? or When would you consciously try read the other person to try figure out people's thoughts and motives? (apart from poker games)

5. ISTPs seem to like playing poker and seem to know they're good at it. (just my observation + popular belief)


----------



## 17041704 (May 28, 2020)

@Watt Eva you don't expect me to answer right?
i'll leave it to the OP 🏃‍♂️


----------



## 0wl (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello, there're never too many xSTPs! You sound like an interesting person, hopefully you'll like it here


----------



## Watt Eva (Mar 7, 2021)

17041704 said:


> @Watt Eva you don't expect me to answer right?
> i'll leave it to the OP 🏃‍♂️


Any ISTP can answer really


----------



## estera (Mar 15, 2021)

Watt Eva said:


> Thank you so much! It helpfully fills in the gaps. Also an answer that sounds consistently ISTP too!


Glad to hear it helps!


Watt Eva said:


> Sounds like ISTP friendships are forged mainly "on the battlefield" a task, activity, team project, team game, shared struggle, rather than simply "in a cafe 😏" where it's just talk talk talk?


This is an accurate statement in terms of bonding over activities rather than talk (not necessarily team projects though, as a lot of people waste time in those settings, despite the fact that we like to _do_.) Otherwise, spot on.


----------



## estera (Mar 15, 2021)

Watt Eva said:


> How do you recognise INFJs on a forum/text-only?


I can't and don't. 

When I mentioned being an ISTP and having an INFJ sister, you responded by telling me your brother is an ISTP. So you're implying there's a connection between the thoughts there. That's why I asked, and when you didn't deny it, the assumption held ground.


----------



## Watt Eva (Mar 7, 2021)

Your assumption was correct.



estera said:


> Wait do you score INFJ?? I never caught that somehow!


When you said this, I though maybe you had a sense of what and INFJ was like from your persepective (also since your sister is and INFJ) but didn't recognise it the INFJ traits in what I wrote.


----------



## Istp Andrea (Jul 18, 2021)

Watt Eva said:


> That is utterly and profoundly balls-to-the-walls amazing to me!
> 
> My mind literally cannot stop thinking by itself. It takes intense concentrated effort to turn off noisy thoughts. Actually tiring (relaxing at first) to stop thinking for long periods of time.
> 
> ...


First I'm always thinking but people never know it. Poker face is right.
1) mindfulness and meditation personally helps me relax to a deeper level. I'm the person to turn to when there is chaos, unfortunately you might always be dealing with a lot of it because "you are so good at it" so meditation is good (for everyone)
2)I actually have adhd so yes I procrastinate unless there's some dangerous stuff going down and I got it without even thinking about it.
3) I do. Again personally. I never answered that so its funny to think about it and be like yeah I actually do.
4) I NEVER take anything at face value. I look at people's faces, hear the voice changes and also examine what they are telling me and recall what they have told me in the past or actions they have taken, and if all that doesn't make sense I got a person lying to me and I won't be talking to that person again.
5) for some reason I don't like people to know what thinking. I never knew I was good at it til recently, I just did it intuitively it's funny cuz I'm an open book when asked a direct question. No reason to lie.


----------



## grok2 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice to meet you, estera.

| Consistency is not our forte because the present is not an event of consistency.

^The way you worded this, from your other post, made me wonder if you had a comp sci or theoretical physics background. Turns like I was wrong, but not too far off, either!

My question is about ISTPs and romance. I (NTJ) have been researching and came across this:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/istp/comments/ampqkf/_/efpv936

And I was wondering (as my question) how much of it aligns with your own experience as a fellow ISTP.


----------



## grok2 (Jan 24, 2018)

Q #2, if you had the opportunity to choose one or two pieces of information regarding ISTP women, that you could broadcast to all fellow women, such that it would be common knowledge you'd never have to explain ever again in your lifetime, what would they be? (I have heard it is culturally challenging to be ISTP and a woman.)


----------

